# Daily ending in a 7 bubble check ~ Part 3!!



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies.......


All bubbles present and correct!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My god 3 pages of bubbles!!!

Did you think it would go this mad vicki hun!!!


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for sorting me out!!!

Now need a good kick up the backside to get me out of the house and doing something productive....

anyone got a good swing?

Ali
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

We are all ending on a 7 i think!!

Hope u are having a good weekend?

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

AliR said:


> Now need a good kick up the backside to get me out of the house and doing something productive....
> 
> anyone got a good swing?


lol dont get us started on swings and things again


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya

Lou (aweeze) you were on a 10

OMG OMG

I have bumped u up to a 777 to give u that extra 7 luck for ur appt tomorrow sweetie

bet i got rsi now 

Emxx


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

new lucky 7's page.

I will keep an eye on everyones 7's

Love

Lisa


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F70%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Helloooooooooooooooooo

Where is everybody ??

xxx

Ps 20 extra bubbles for the first poster


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Me?!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Me me me?!!

Oh too late......

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

can someone help me out please?


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Kate - have added your bubbles   

Kate Gave you 10 for being second   

and sorted yours too Tracey 

xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks lou xx

I will blow some for u tomorrow 

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ta much!!

Will get blowing tomorrow cos you girls have upped me big time!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

look at all those lovely 7s!!!

Could I please join you - seem to have been stuck on 38 bubbles for the last 2 months! Would really appreciate some bubbles - and have blown some more to you of course! 

Steph  
(I love the Number7!)


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Steph

Do they look better for u!!

Welcome to the thread  

Love Emxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Oooooh fantastic - and I never knew it would feel soooo good! lol  

Steph xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

There ya go Em i have boosted ya to 77   

Luv sally x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

U are all ending on a 7 and lou have bumped u up to 77.

Kate xx


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi all,

Please can I join in - I too seem to have been stuck on my bubbles for what seems like ever.

Take care,

Leann xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

ive ended you in 77 leann x

someones messed my 777 up


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

if anyone wants to have their bubbles bumped up join my new game

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76567.0

love maz xxx


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Woo hoo

Thanks Maz gonna join your new game now  

Leann xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

everyone on 77


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh maz your game hurts my head! I got enough trouble with the cow one!!!!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh No ...Maz send me some brain cells i don't understand your new game but need my bubbles ending in 7


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sara

I cant help with sending u brain cells

so have sent u some extra special bubbles!!

There u go ur ending in a 777!!

Emxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow Just what i always wanted   Thanks Em, 

Triple 7 that's gotta help !   

thanks darling 
Sara xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

There you go Maz honey  

i started last night but got interrupted  

xxx


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I want 77, I want 77  

                    

Please oh pretty please  

I will love you all forever 

Leann xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

awww looby thankyou  

leann i will sort you out soon promise, but ive gotta go n have a *** n coffee cos ive been on another stoooooooooopid game and its annoying me


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

there you go leann i got you to 777 x


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my God

Maz I wuv you

[fly]         
         
         
       
       

           [/fly]

Leann xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Maz i think me and u were blowing leanns bubbles at the same time!! lol

Kate xx


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Kate

Wuv you too  

Leann xxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Kate Im trying to blow you bubbles cos you were on a 6 but I think someone else is as well!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks for the help kate, bumped you up to 777 too x


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

haha it was meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hahaha!   Thought I might have magic bubbles, I clicked once and it was going up by about 20!!!

hahahaha!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Maz are you blowing again


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

oh no, whos clickin with me? i tried to get kate onto 777


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh whats happened to me?


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I stopped at 66

Shall we go again  

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh ta maz hun! And whoever was clicking with her!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

sorry i tried, i blew lots of bubbles to get you to 777, let me rest my finger and ill get your 77 back


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh getting all confused here!! hahah!! Ta lou!!!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry Maz      was just trying to help


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

phew! good job im good with my fingers!  

thats ok lou hunni, have you got rsi too?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks girls!!

Mega bubbles going on now, hope they start working their magic soon! 

I will be blowing big time later I promise!   hahaha!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I havent got 777


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

are you 2 blowing each other?   ok ill help but i will stop when theres 1 hundred ish to go


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Phew! Maz you are too quick!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

im gonna stop blowing now so we dont get mixed up again  

kate like i say i got good finger action! 

the first time i blew someone bubbles i dint know you could blow loads at once if you clik fast, i was doin 1 at a time


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh you Little <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D29%252F29%255F4%255F34%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Thankyou Girls xx

Maz - how do you do that so quick


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maz i just upped you! cant move my finger now,its stuck in click position!

gotta go girls, will up some more later!!

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh no, im on a 3! please help!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh no what happened there     It stayed on 4777 while i posted 
and now its changed


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

it wasnt me, honest 

lou, alot of lonely nights in!  

thanks for the bubbles  

do you know that us girls on the eggshare threads give and recieve more bubbles than any other thread! (even without this thread!)


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no 

What happened to poor kates 777??

Leann xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

who is it? come on show yourself, whos messin with kates bubbles?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

im gonna try and fix kates, if anyone wants to help then stop at 700 so we dont go over


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Who is messing with my bubbles


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

im fixing em hun


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ta babes. Im off now. will come back later. xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

i did it hun, got your 777 back, now im tired and got finger ache! but its ok i got some special ice cream in the freezer, gonna go and eat it


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

oh no, not again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whos messin with kates bubbles?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya guys

I was just trying to blow kate as she was on a 4

someone else or maybe elses! were too!!

Anyway, i know we have some honorary bubble blowers here

Can i have some magic bubbles please as my af has just arrived on day 89  and i think we all need to celebrate!

pretty please!!

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Have blown you some hun!! Going to try and get you on 7777 but my finger got cramp!!!

SO pleased for you!!!

Maz, Em and lou thanks for trying to get my bubbles on a 777. Think maybe I am jinxed though!
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

maz1980 said:


> are you 2 blowing each other?


OOOOHHHH errrrrrr!!! lol 



maz1980 said:


> the first time i blew someone bubbles i dint know you could blow loads at once if you clik fast, i was doin 1 at a time


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!! sorry xxxxxxxx

Thanks for the ones who made me onto a 777! How long it will last i dont know!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Whats up maz!?


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh maz honey,

Why the sad face  

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

im fine girls, just tryin to make Kamac80 feel guilty for laughing at me


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! 

You are a nut nut mrs!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Just sorted you out Kate, You were on an 8.

Could someone sort mine out please, Thanks 

x x x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

All done nicky


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Me Kate or the other Kate?!

Someone keeps messing with my bubbles!! Thanks hun. xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Dolphin01 said:


> All done nicky


Thanks Hun 



kateag said:


> Me Kate or the other Kate?!
> 
> Someone keeps messing with my bubbles!! Thanks hun. xxx


Oops sorry Hun, The other Kate (Kamac ) 

x x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh. ok    

only kidding!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

maz1980 said:


> im fine girls, just tryin to make Kamac80 feel guilty for laughing at me


Im sorry maz xx



Nicky1 said:


> Just sorted you out Kate, You were on an 8.
> 
> Could someone sort mine out please, Thanks
> 
> x x x


Thanks nicky xx

I am on a 9 now


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

All sorted  

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks lou xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kate you was on 98    dont worry i sorted ya out hun


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nicky1 and Dolphin1 you were both on 8    sorted ya


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Just came to check everyone's bubbles and as I quickly glanced through I noticed someone was ending on a 9................ It's me  Helllppp  

x x x

PS Thanks Sallyanne 

x x x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

hi sorry for gatecrashing came in to see you's noticed nicki1 wanted topped up hope you all dont mind

shona


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Popped you onto a special 777 shona  

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww Fanks Shona  I'd blow you some back but don't want to muck up the 777 that Looby has given you 

x x x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

There you go Nicky    a special 777 for you too   

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww thanks Hun 

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nicky

Just sorted you hun u were on a 8

Can someone sort me out please

Emxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

aww noooo my 777's  

sorted ya Em 

x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

bumped ya again nicky ya were on a 1


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

again?  Who's the meany that keeps popping my 7's  Come ere an I'll ave ya  

Thanks guys 

x  xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

i bumped you up to 777! and then someone changed it!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks for trying Suzie Hun  Have bumped you up to 77, I can't manage the other 100 though, My PC is too slow and for every 50 times i click the button it only give around 16  Yeah I was sad, I counted  

x x x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

there you go Suzie honey a 777 just for you  

Nicky - I got you back to a 77 but couldnt manage another 777  - someone keeps messing yours up       

xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ooooh the bubble angel must have been good, cos I just came on to check everyone was on a 7, and you all are!!!!  So no blowing for me today  

Luv and hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww im on a 0


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorted kate!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorted you out Vicki, You were on a 3 

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers me dear


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Kamac 80



Kamac80 said:


> Aww im on a 0


You are no longer hun

Leann x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thankyou girls


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hows the bubble blowing going!?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya kate i think we are all on 7's!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kate, you were on an 8 !!!!!







Sorted now though - can someone do me please?  
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

You're sorted Tracy 

x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

thankyou tracy i was just about to shout that i was on an 8!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Nicky hun


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

oooh

Kate (kamac) and Leann

You were both in a 2 and 8 

Sorted u now thou!

Emxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oooooh now I am on an 8 again?  Please can someone sort it out for me?  Need all the luck I can get at the moment  

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

All sorted honey xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Tracy

You were on a 9

Ur back on the 7 now honey

Love Emxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Now I am on a 2 !  I am loving the fact people are blowing me bubbles, but could someone sort me back out to a 7 again?  Getting paranoid now that if I dont have my 7 then I wont get my match  

Thanks
Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

All sorted again Hun 

Hows mine looking?  (I don't know until I post  )

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

You were fine Nicky love, but I have blown ya up to a














for extra luck!!!!
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww Fanxs Hun 

You're back on an 8, It seems someone doesn't like to see you're bubbles end on a 7  Will try and sort it out 

x x x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Can someone help with my bubbles pleeeeeeaaaaaasssssseeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need some good luck! Oh and if anyone can send AF my way it would be much appreciated too


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

there u go with the 77 my dear

hoping they bring u lots of luck  

Emxx

ps i did send af yesterday but u never know if she got lost look how long it took her to find me!


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Aweeze
Just posted you a pm saying I would send you some bubbles to wish you luck but don't want to touch them now but the thought is there and its not me thats been doing it.
take care
susie


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Nicky - you were back on an 8 ! *gasp*

All sorted now though xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

tracy nicky was on a 0 then so bumped her back again!!


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Aweeze

Thought I'd do an AF dance for you!!!

             

Hope that works honey.
Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you lovelies - loving my double 7's!

Em - you were on an 8   so have put you right again!

Rhonda - thank you for the dance - hope it works  

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Rhonda hun you were on an 8 so sorted it for you. 
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nicky 

U were on an 8 again!!

Lou thanks for putting me back on a 7!

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

who keeps messing with nickys bubbles?!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Nicky you were on a 3?! Who is messing about? There is someone out there who is determined not to let us have 7's


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol kate

One week they pick on me like the other week and now someone is picking on nicky - who are ya?!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I know! They did me the other day!

WE WANT THEM LEFT ON 7'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

kateag said:


> WE WANT THEM LEFT ON 7'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Here here!!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Kamac80 said:


> who keeps messing with nickys bubbles?!!


Well it ain't me  

Thanks for sorting them for me girls 
just had a quick check and you are all OK 

x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes think we are all ok this morning!

Hope u have a lovely weekend girls

Kate xx


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry not been on for ages - been having puter trouble!!

But hopefully I'm back!

Been floating about bumping up the bubbles

See you all later

Lisa


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice to see you back Lisa - will blow you some welcome back


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi lisa great u have u back!

I wondered where u had gone!

Kate xx


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks girls for the welcome back.

I go for my Hy-Cosy tomorrow (still bricking it)!!  

Will bob on later with my special bubble blowing technique.

See ya


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

good luck lisa, im sure you will be fine   xxx

just popped in to check on everyones bubbles


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lisa good luck for tomorrow

Hope everyone is ok?

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Just popping by to check all is ok 

Lou u were on a 28!! 

Have bumped u to a 77

Lisa  for ur hycosy tomorrow
hope it goes ok honey

Love Emxx


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

my Hy-Cosy went really well - strange as it might sound I'm completely normal (down there!!!)  

All my special lucky bubbles must have brought me some luck - Thank You

And the test is self wasn't half as bad as I'd worked myself up for!

Love

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lisa glad today went well for u.

Ladies im on an 8!

Also if u are feeling really nice to get me to a 777 as i have my consultant appointment tomorrow!!

Kate xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

OOOOh Kate - good luck for tomorrow - I'm afraid I wasn't up to 900 bubbles toninght to get you to 777 but I've blown you up to 7077 - hope that helps!

Lou
X


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks lou u are a star xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ok Kate - here goes - deep breath I am about to try to blow you up to 7777!!!!!  Anyone out there wants to help me, please feel free!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ok whoever is helping me, thank you, but stop now!!! Or we might go over the 7777!!!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I stopped Tracey!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Lou honey!  We did it anyway!!!  Yayay loads of luck for Kate xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

LOL - I was blowing with ya coz I came back when I saw there was some more help to get Kate to where she wanted to be  

Oh just thought I'm not that far off four 7's in a row either - maybe that might be just the thing that I need to coax AF to visit!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

There ya go Lou honey    How could I resist after that lovely, "not so subtle" hint


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw noooooooooooooooooooooo gutted!  Got ya to 4 seven's and now someone else has destroyed it


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hmmm I tried to get you to 7777 but I think someone else was blowing at the same time Hun coz you're over now


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Miss TC said:


> Aw noooooooooooooooooooooo gutted! Got ya to 4 seven's and now someone else has destroyed it


I didn't destroy it, Last time I looked it was still only on 681 

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

We musta been blowing at the same time Nicky!!    Ah well, I have sorted your 8 out for you, cos looks like someone has been blowing us all!  Could you do mine for me hun?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Done 

thanks
x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

PS Nicky what colour hair and eyes have you?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Blonde and Blue/Greenish. Don't worry have eben watching to see if you end up with a match the same time or not  What colours are you looking for?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Blonde and Bluey Green eyes!!!! OMG 

Not to worry hun, am sure the chances of us being matched are pretty slim!

Errrmmm, but what build and height are you


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for trying Tracey and Nicky


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

sorry i havent been around for a while but i wanted to spread some 

christmas bubbles


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Lou 

Bumped u back up to a lucky 77!!

Has that af shown up yet honey??

Love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies 

A huge huge and more huge thankyou to the ladies who got me to a 7777 which at the moment i am on!! For how long i dont know!!

Anyway when i get chance i will repay the favour!

It must have worked because at our appointment today we are finally being referred for IVF!!!!!

We are really happy 

Kate xxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Fab news Kate...I'm glad the power of lucky 7 has helped!!  

Ooooh can I be really really cheeky now??  

Do you reckon you'd all be able to get me up to 10,007 bubbles before christmas? I'm on 9317 at the moment! I'd be well chuffed if I could to the 10,000 mark.

Cheers girls

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

There you go Vicki, I've up them a bit for you.xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww thanks darlin


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Phew!  There you go Vicki!  Crashed my PC twice, and now have RS Injury,   and also think I must have broken the record for most bubbles blown in one session    662 bubbles blown!  BUT you are now on 10007 !!!!!!

Please don't ruin Vicki's bubbles ladies 

Love
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Will NOT touch vickys bubbles!!! I PROMISE. 

Kate, great news hun!! Well done!!!

If anyone fancies blowing me some for my app on thurs that would be great.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya

I was blowing bubbles but then had to go and resuce dinner

so i had put Vicki on a double 7

Kamac i put u on a 7 as someone had u on an 8

OK girls i thought

if each of us posts a figure we would like for christmas (reasonable and achiveable tho) and the others of us will try to get u there for christmas

I will do a little list so will start with 

MrsRedcap wishes for 10,007

How about everyone else!

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh good idea hun, I would really like to be on 7777 if thats possible by xmas. Please.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Bubble Wish list  
​
MrsRedcap 10,007

kateag 7777

Rhonda 1777

kamac80 9777


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't have a preference - I just want LOTS!!!!!!

No, actually I'm just happy to stick with any lucky 7's I can get at the mo - still no AF   

Kate - fabbie news hunny 

Will be back to blow bubbles at you all later tonight - except Mrs R of course   wouldn't want to upset your lucky number Vicky - unless of course you have a liking for a 77 at the end  

Lou
XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

can I have 777,777.77 please?


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi

As I am starting Tx on Monday can I please be "blown" on to a 7, or 77, or (optimistically) 777

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Kate u were on an 8 again!
bumped u back to a 7

Sarah
I have got u to a 77

Am sure over the coming days the girls will help out and we can get u sorted!

Emxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

I would lurrvvve to be on 1777 if poss?!?!?xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Morning all! Been blowin away this morning and we now have some lovely 77's  

Have a nice day!

Lou
X


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

There you go lou     blew you some bubbles too 

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Looby blown you some hun, Sarah upped yours to 777 and lou blown you some more as well. 
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

U are all on a 7    This gives me a lovely warm feeling inside 



Miss TC said:


> can I have 777,777.77 please?


Good thinking Tracy!!

Thanks em for bumping me back to a 7!

I think i will go for 9,077 please?!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Kamac80 said:


> Miss TC said:
> 
> 
> > can I have 777,777.77 please?
> ...


well aint you lot getting greedy?  little me would be happy with just the four 7's


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

maz1980 said:


> Kamac80 said:
> 
> 
> > Miss TC said:
> ...


ha ha ha ha!!! Just for your cheek i will start blowing


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

There you go Maz hun, have a serious stiff finger now!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

awww fanks hun  

i will try n blow ya later, just looking at the stuff i got from the clinic  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

looby 

i bumped u up to 77 i went over the first one so carried on to the next!

Now i dont have time for my lunch 

Perhaps a few bubbles will fill my tum til hometime!

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Em filled your lunch hole with a few bubbles hun. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Em - I'm so sorry i made you miss your lunch honey   

Have popped you to a 7777 to make up for it   

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Em u were on an 8 so bumped u up again!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Looby you were on a 0! so put you on a 77!  

Lou
X


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lou u were on a 0!! Im not on a 7!!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

looby and kamac

u were both on an 8!

Have popped u both back on a 7!

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Miss TC said:


> Phew! There you go Vicki! Crashed my PC twice, and now have RS Injury,  and also think I must have broken the record for most bubbles blown in one session  662 bubbles blown! BUT you are now on 10007 !!!!!!
> 
> Please don't ruin Vicki's bubbles ladies
> 
> ...


Awwww Tracy ya little diamond!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Isn't she a little diamond girls?


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

YEAHHH SHE IS....

IM SO IMPRESSED WITH THE SUPPORT ON HERE ITS AMAZING!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

MrsRedcap said:


> Miss TC said:
> 
> 
> > Phew! There you go Vicki! Crashed my PC twice, and now have RS Injury,  and also think I must have broken the record for most bubbles blown in one session  662 bubbles blown! BUT you are now on 10007 !!!!!!
> ...


She is indeed!

Thanks to whoever put me up to a 8777 xxxxxxxxxxxx

I need loads of luck for my exam results tomorrow!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

help

i am on an 8 

and i am off to see  in 20 mins!

hopefully he will have news from my endo spec!

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Em how did it go yesterday?

Well thanks for my lucky 777 as i have PASSED my exam!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

KATE

WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

My Lucky 7's are working!

Everything seems to be going well - My next apt. has just come through for 9 January!!  2 months early really.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Help....I'm on an 8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

There you go Vicki, I've bumped you up!!xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

LoobyLou and kamac, I just bumped you both back up to a 7 

x x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done on passing your exams Kate!!!!
xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Rhonda...Thank you


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Blimey! We were all in a bit of a mess tonight - lots of us on 9's!!!!

Have been through and fixed those that needed it - but I need help please  

Lou
XX


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

All done Lou


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON PASSING YOUR EXAMS KATE​
That's fantastic news honey xxxxxxxx

*Vicki* - aw someone ruined your lovely 10007  Never mind, you are still on a 7!

Mmmmm, I think perhaps I may have been every so slightly greedy when requesting 777,777.77 bubbles for xmas  

Aw well, nothing ventured, nothing gained


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ruth upped you a bit hun cos you only got a few, and Tracey, tried to up you some, but managed to pass the 777 so went to 877 sorry. 

xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Kate hun.

Have been round and blown everyone up to either















or





















!!! We need lots and lots of luckxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yay we are all on 7's at the moment!

Thanks for the lovely congrats messages  girls xxxx

And Tracy thanks loads for the PM

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

to all for my bubbles

      

I am waiting for my parents to visit but after they have gone this evening, i will come and blow everyone some bubbles to celebrate for sitting home alone whilst dh is at his works do everyone reading who reads es chat will know just howhappy i will be feeling about that!

Love Emxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Just thought I'd share this with you lucky sevener's! I got a "save the date" card in my xmas card from my cousin - He's getting married next year on 07/07/07 ! 

His fiancee is a lucky seven girl and he was happy to go along with it coz he shouldn't ever forget their wedding anniversary


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Lou

Just bumped u up to a 7

Can someone bump me from a 2 to a 7 pretty please!

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

All done!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks Vicki

I was gonna blow u some but dont want to upset ur lucky 77!

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Blow away my dear   

As long as it ends in a 7 I don't mind.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya ladies

Kate - you and me were both on 2's!  I have blown you back up to a 7 - could someone do me please?


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi hope you dont mind, Ive put you back to 7

sanjoxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Sanjo hunnie - have blown you up to 777 to return the favour, for extra luck     

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you very much Tracy

Love sanjoxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Have blown Looby, Em, Kate, Tracy and Vicky up to 77's - the rest of your were already there!!!

I would rely like to be on 8777 for Tuesday if poss pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaase!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Lou

All done honeybun

             

Love Emxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you Em   

Now all we need to do is keep them there!!!!!!

Night night xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Could anyone blow me some please? Not had any for ages, and got no chance of getting to 7777 for xmas!  

please?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

U are all on 7's!!

Hope everyone is ok?

Im back on the wards today!!!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Cor blimey

Kate i have just put u up to 6777!!

Come on girlies lets help get kate a christmas wish!

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Blimey thanks em hun!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Nearly there Kate - 7277! Will come back and blow more later (unless someone else beats me to it!)

Lou
XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Phew!  All puffed out now - but there you go Kateag! 7777! 

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

YAY!!

Emxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

What a team


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Someone has ruined it    Im sure they are doing it on purpose. 

Thanks anyway girls. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Noticed your post, put yo back to a 7 at the end

Hope you dont mind

Love Sanjo


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh my god, what is going on with my bubbles Thanks sanjo, but someone has ruined it YET AGAIN!?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kate I was putting your 7's back and I think someone else was blowin at the same time    it kept going over!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

It's not just you it's all of us!   That nasty meany eight blower that has nothing better to do than mess with our little bit of good luck is at it again  Hope it makes them very happy - NOT!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

While I have been sat here, someone has gone over all the posts and added an extra bubble to everyone to end them on an 8 not a 7!

Whoever it is please stop!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Right now I am fuming! Just put them all back to 7 and they have all been changed again








whoever it is, PACK IT IN!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

boy that was hard work to get everyone ending back on a 7!

I was blowing kate at same time as Tracy i think

have put you all on a 7!

Hope mine are ok havent checked

Emxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Was trying to bump Em's back up to a 7 but by the looks of it someone else was too  Lou, Got your's back to a 7 

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

there was me getting all riled up and angy, and it was you two all along - quite innocently trying to fix the 7's!!
Gawd what a   I am

Luv
Tracy
x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you girls - nasty person ruined my 7's for my baseline tomorrow    

Tracy - I was refreshing the page and didn't dare blow coz they were flying all over the place!!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Lou - blowin ya back up to 77 for double 7 luck!  Hope all goes ok tomorrow!!!!!
Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you hun


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

oh lou     an 8 again 
I'd better get blowing


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

u were ALL on an 8!! Who is being naughty?!!

So i have put u all to a 7!!

Off to work now

Kate xx​


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My god, thanks for all the bubbles girls, and whoever is going through each post and changing them all to an 8 is not even slightly funny. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

your all on 8's   i will put you all on a 7 but i cant do anymore than that cos dinner will burn  


btw, can i just say to whoever is doin this please please please dont take my 7777 away


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Kate you were on a 0. 

Everyone else still on 7 I think. 

Im gutted I have lost my 7777.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Looby you were on a 0 honey!  Sorted now though xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ahh Maz, Someone spoilt your 7777  You were on an 8 so I have ended you in a 7 again 

x x x


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

nasty gits!!!!!!!!

thanks for sorting me out nicky xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

can i have some extra bubbles i seem to blow lot's to everyone but i'm still stuck on double numbers   humph


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Ally

Have bumped you up to 107-not double figures anymore!  

Larkles
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls u are all on a 7!! yay!

Hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Argh

the curse of the 8 again!

Larkles and kamac

am going to go and pop u both back to a 7 and anyone else i find on a naughty 8 too!

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi 

me again

everyone is on a 7 again!!

Nicky, ally, maz,kateag, Miss TC, Kamac aweeze and looby!

Hope we can all stay on a 7!

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

a jokes a joke  

we are all back on an 8!

me included i will do everyone again
could someone do me

thanks


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Em have done you hun. I cant believe someone keeps changing our god damn bubbles. What is wrong with them?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Someone do me please!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Done  

xx

Can someone sort mine please xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

looby 

just done u again hun!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Double 77's all round


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Double 77 for you too


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Everyone was on 8 again, can someone do me please?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

All done Kate


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun.


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

thank you for the extra bubbles i'm in triple figuers now   whats a goos number for you lot do you all like to be on 7's?? i'm guessing you don't like 8's


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

not again!!!! your all on 8's!!! ill sort you all out x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks girls!

Who is the cheeky monkey putting us on an 8?!!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

just checking in on us all

We are all a 7!!

wahey!!

will check again b4 bed!

Em


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Too good to last!

Looby and Aweeze u were both on an 8 have blown u to a 7

could someone do me please!

Emxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Double 77's for you Em!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

77's for u too honey

      

Off to bed now!

Emxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

8's again!!!!, funily enough tho i was still on 7   its not me doin it tho honest


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*gasp* Maz - as if we would think it was you!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All on a 7 except Tracy so fixed that!

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OMG we were all 8's again except for Maz!    Maz, the 8 bubble person likes you  

Have put you all back to 7 - could someone do me too please?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Done!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Just came in to check on our bubbles and everyone was already on a 7 so have bumped a couple of you up to 77, I'll do the rest later as I'm waiting to go shopping just now, I'm on my new laptop and wow does it blow those bubbles fast!! The computer was rubbish but this blows about 100 bubbles in 5 seconds  

x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OK there you go guys, Everyone who has posted on pages 18-19 I have bumped your bubbles up to 77  

Merry Christmas from me  

x x x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

All 77's present and correct  

xx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi-ya all,

Can I be really cheeky?!?!?!  With starting D/R on 9th Jan I would like to be above 1000 bubbles,(just for extra good luck) could someone help me out?? Pretty please, with a cherry on top.

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone,

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

everyone is on a 77!!

Rhonda.... there u go honey 

a bubble santa has arrived, have popped u up above ur wish and a 77!

My wish was to have a 777 but i am 400 short

Anyone help?

Em


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Heffalump said:


> Bubble Wish list
> ​
> MrsRedcap 10,007
> 
> ...


Mrshope2007 2177


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I know I am aleady on a seven but I would really love to be on double seven as I am wishing xmas day goes by tomorrow without me burning the xmas dinner   and I am sure the extra bubbles will help  

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY
MrsH XX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kamac 

I had put u on ur christmas bubble wish wow!

and some meaning has been and burst the bubble 

so have ended u on a 7!

Mrs Hope!!

You are now on a 77!!

good luck honey!

EMxx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

aww thank you love you are now on your wish too   my finger hurts doin that one lol!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks Mrs Hope

You are a star  

Hope santa has been kind to you

and dinner is going well!!

Love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

I think that the bubble monster has run out of christmas spirit

Looby you were on a 2!!

Bumped u back to a 7!

I am on an 8 after the lovely MrsHope gave me a 777! too

Mrs Hope u were on an 8 also put u back on a 7

can someone give me a 7 back please

Emxx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

put you back on a 7 Em


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Heffalump said:


> Kamac
> 
> I had put u on ur christmas bubble wish wow!
> 
> ...


how mean!!!

U are still on a 7 everyone!

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Em you were on an 8 again!  I have sorted it honey  

Checked everyone else and you are all on 7's

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Tracylou, You were on a 5 but I hve upped you to a 77 now 

x x x


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Nicky 

new to this  was just checking round the boards last night and saw your game


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All on a 7

Kate xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Double 7's all round


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks aweeze


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

everyones on a 7! (except me!)

Only 3 days until the new look thread  

Emxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry to butt in girls

Em made your bubbles 7 at the end.....cos your fab xxxxx

C x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

aaaw thanks channy

UR pretty fab urself!!

  

Love Emxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

New look thread    

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

oops

not everyone reads the other thread

For 2007 this thread is having a nice new name!

All will be revealed in 3 days time!!

hehe!!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Double 7's all round


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Looby and Em - you weren't on a double 7 !!! have made sure you now are


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I was just busy sorting yours too honey 

xxx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

lol  great minds think alike hun !!! 

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sounds like you girls have been awfully busy  

Can't wait for the new look thread Em. xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Lodgey said:


> Sounds like you girls have been awfully busy
> 
> Can't wait for the new look thread Em. xxx


Ohh not long to wait now  I wonder what it's going to be like  Em any hints?  I don't think I can wait  

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hehe

oooh how many bubbles would it be worth!  

No it will be linked to the lucky 7 and also the year is a hint!

tis only 2 days to go now!

well technically one because i shall be starting it on new years eve!!

I am on an 8 can someone please make me a 7!

Emxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmm      the nasty 8 person is around again 

will sort you out in a mo 

xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

There you go Em, Your back on 77, I went over the first time as I forgot how quick the laptop is at blowing bubbles 

x x x

Hmm someone put you back to a 0 again, I'll sort it back out


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohh was aiming for 777 but someone else must of been blowing too because I slowed right down and did it one at a time from 773 but it still went over  

x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

we are all on 7's 



Heffalump said:


> oops
> 
> not everyone reads the other thread
> 
> ...


I cant wait that long!!!! lol


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Tracy & Em - I have restored your double 7's  

Everyone else is looking just fine & Dandy at the mo  

Lou
X


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys, can someone help me out please?  My 7 has done a runner  

Checked you all and everyone is on a lovely jublie 7 'cept for me


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

There you go

Happy New Year

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Miss TC said:


> Hi guys, can someone help me out please? My 7 has done a runner
> 
> Checked you all and everyone is on a lovely jublie 7 'cept for me


Sanjo got to you before i could. But i will give you more now. Miss TC Have you seen my bubbles.


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

That nasty 8 person has been around again, you were _ALL_ on 8' so I've sorted you all out.

Happy new year all!!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm on a 0     

Please help 

xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thankyou


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

everyones on a 7

Kate u were on an 8

All fresh for the new year and the new thread  

love emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80133.new#new

PS i am on an 8! 

Love Emxx*


----------

